
TikTok, UC Browser among 59 Chinese apps blocked as threat to sovereignty - Ice_cream_suit
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/chinese-apps-banned-in-india-tiktok-uc-browser-among-59-chinese-apps-blocked-as-threat-to-sovereignty/articleshow/76699679.cms
======
magnusmagnusson
EU should do the same, but also include American social media applications.

